# Rare T's



## Arachnoholic (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm wondering what the opinions are out there as far as what the really rare T's out there are. I know there's a few that I want that are asking a pretty penny and very hard to find, but I want to know what everyone thinks are the really rare gems.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2011)

Iridopelma seladonium! I've never seen them for sale!


----------



## Arachnoholic (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow! That's a beautiful T


----------



## Grin (Oct 11, 2011)

Colombian Lesserblack (Xenesthis immanis)
Columbian Pumpkin Patch (Hapolopus sp.) 
Blue Foot Baboon (Idiothele mira)
Purple Bloom (Pamphobeteus sp.)
Malaysian Blue Femur (Coremiocnemis brachyramosa)


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 11, 2011)

What do you mean by rare? Species that are going extinct? Species that you dont see sellers here selling? There is a vast difference in the view of tarantulas being rare. Grin has a good list of species that are rare for sellers to sell but not very rare in the eye of the world.

---------- Post added 10-11-2011 at 08:16 PM ----------

Except for the immanis that becoming very popular for people to.sell along with the brachyramosa


----------



## Arachnoholic (Oct 11, 2011)

Tarantulas that are uncommon or hard to find, something that you've been really wanting or doesnt appear often


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 11, 2011)

Arachnoholic said:


> Tarantulas that are uncommon or hard to find, something that you've been really wanting or doesnt appear often


I would have to say e.olivica ive only seen one dealer with them. Mine is about 3".


----------



## synyster (Oct 11, 2011)

I gotta go with I. seladonium too. I've been looking for a while to try and find some of those!
Agreed with E.olivacea too.

there are also +/- 600 species not available to the hobby so I guess the list of rare T's can go a long way...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Oct 11, 2011)

synyster said:


> there are also +/- 600 species not available to the hobby so I guess the list of rare T's can go a long way...


(applause)
It also doesn't help that some of the species that drop in the US take a while to get to Canada, and I'm sure the opposite happens as well.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 11, 2011)

synyster said:


> I gotta go with I. seladonium too. I've been looking for a while to try and find some of those!


And you'll have a long wait.. because they still need to find _her_ a mate.

-Sean


----------



## awolfe (Oct 11, 2011)

I can't believe how beautiful this tarantula you mentioned is. Wwwoooowww


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 11, 2011)

ShadowBlade said:


> And you'll have a long wait.. because they still need to find _her_ a mate.
> 
> -Sean


I thought there was a matong attempt but the sac was bad.


----------



## Grin (Oct 12, 2011)

The immanis and brachyramosa i have been seeing a bit more of since i got into the hobby.

What i really want to get my hands on is the Pamphobeteus sp. 
I have searched and still can't find anyone with slings or successful breeding here in the US.


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 12, 2011)

So agree! I remember going on a hunt for the slightest information on them with my mum about a year ago. I have a platyomma but thats the only species ive ever came across.


----------



## creepa (Oct 12, 2011)

Oligoxystre diamantinensis


----------



## Arachnoholic (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a Pamphobeteus anitious, big 8" female. I've been trying to find a male for her.


----------



## Armstrong5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Haplopelma schmidti...I finally have one but by far the in the top 5 for hardest to get your hands on!! And the E.olivacea is becoming way more available than many others so in my mind still rare not very hard to get in my mind!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 12, 2011)

creepa said:


> Oligoxystre diamantinensis


Whenever I see this I say in my head...

Oli-Oli-goxystre 

I dont see N. vulpinus that often. I'd really like one of those.


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pretty much all of the Ts I have left on my wish list are rare as can be :/

Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger
Idiothele mira
Ornithoctoninae sp. Borneo orange fringe
Selenocosmia dichromata


----------



## creepa (Oct 12, 2011)

Haplocosmia himalayana


----------



## synyster (Oct 12, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Pretty much all of the Ts I have left on my wish list are rare as can be :/
> 
> Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger
> Idiothele mira
> ...


Not too long ago it seemed like there were a ton of these around in Canada. I have a friend that still has one she want's to sell. All this comes back to this post:



JadeWilliamson said:


> It also doesn't help that some of the species that drop in the US take a while to get to Canada, and I'm sure the opposite happens as well.


Damn borders...


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, damn borders indeed.  Imagine if we could trade freely among Canada, the US, and Europe.  Just wow!


----------



## Philth (Oct 12, 2011)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> I dont see N. vulpinus that often. I'd really like one of those.


Try looking for N. tripepii then 

Later, Tom


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 12, 2011)

Philth said:


> Try looking for N. tripepii then
> 
> Later, Tom


I forgot all about that. I don't see much of them either though, but I don't look that hard


----------



## BrettG (Oct 12, 2011)

You have to be quick on the draw when they DO pop up


----------



## synyster (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah it would be nice! Although between Canada and europe there aren't any restrictions


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hehe... Nobody mentioned Aphonopelma bicoloratum?  It took awhile to find my female, and has taken other people months to years to find theirs...


----------



## A Simple Thief (Oct 13, 2011)

I would just like to take a second to thank everyone who posted on this thread and the one who posted. I now have a nice amount of rare and quite awesome T's to look at on Google. and from what I can tell, Aphonoplema behlei is kind of rare. But mostly from lack of interest as far as I know.


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 14, 2011)

One that alot of.people seem to not reallt care about thats becoming available but still quite rare is poecilotheria hanumavilasumica. Very popular genus and they all have became quite available except this species in general.


----------



## cnapple (Oct 14, 2011)

Spiderman24 said:


> One that alot of.people seem to not reallt care about thats becoming available but still quite rare is poecilotheria hanumavilasumica. Very popular genus and they all have became quite available except this species in general.


I just don't get why someone would be willing to spend such a ridiculous amount of money on P. hanumavilasumica which, for all its rarity, is basically a $35 P. striata with a broken leg stripe. :sarcasm: But to each his own I guess. For me it's much less about rarity, and much more about finding a spider I find beautiful and behaviorally interesting.


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 14, 2011)

cnapple said:


> I just don't get why someone would be willing to spend such a ridiculous amount of money on P. hanumavilasumica which, for all its rarity, is basically a $35 P. striata with a broken leg stripe. :sarcasm: But to each his own I guess. For me it's much less about rarity, and much more about finding a spider I find beautiful and behaviorally interesting.


Alot of the avics look the same. Why have soany different species of them? And honestly It looks nothing like the striata. In my opinion. 



















I guess its a preference from someone as to whether they find it interesting or not.

---------- Post added 10-14-2011 at 03:45 PM ----------

That is a 4" p.hanum


----------



## coldvaper (Oct 14, 2011)

is it just me or does it look kinda red in color?


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 14, 2011)

There definitely is orange redish hairs.on this girl.


----------



## Philth (Oct 14, 2011)

cnapple said:


> I just don't get why someone would be willing to spend such a ridiculous amount of money on P. hanumavilasumica which, for all its rarity, is basically a $35 P. striata with a broken leg stripe. :sarcasm: But to each his own I guess. For me it's much less about rarity, and much more about finding a spider I find beautiful and behaviorally interesting.


I pretty much agree with this but your point is a bit confused.  P. hanumavilasumica is a P. fasciata look a like ( and maybe the same sp.) and the difference is it has a* un*broken ventral leg ban on leg IV.  I cant see this spider holding that high price tag for long, but some name collectors will buy it now.  



Spiderman24 said:


> Alot of the avics look the same. Why have soany different species of them?


All the avic's are affordable.  If one Avic has a little bit more red hair than another , its not 10 times the price.


Spiderman24 said:


> And honestly It looks nothing like the striata. In my opinion.


Really :?

to stay on topic, there are tons of rare spiders in the hobby, Rare and expensive are two different things though. Demand drives up the price on pretty spiders like I. mira but I wouldn't consider them rare these days. A spider like Pseudhapalopus spinulopalpus would sell for around $35, and how many people can say they have those?

later, Tom


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 14, 2011)

Philth said:


> I pretty much agree with this but your point is a bit confused.  P. hanumavilasumica is a P. fasciata look a like ( and maybe the same sp.) and the difference is it has a* un*broken ventral leg ban on leg IV.  I cant see this spider holding that high price tag for long, but some name collectors will buy it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The.only reasonable similarity I see is the patterns other than that look at that girl jow does she look.like any other pokoe.besides that? And yes avics are a more affordable spider. But if I or anyone.else has the money.to.spend.on the more "expensive" spider doesnt that make it affordable. We must remember we cannot speak for everyone in  the hobby some "expensive" spiders are worth spending the money on to other people whether it be rare or not. Like her when I first saw her I had to have her no if ands or buts about it. I will soend in total $650 on.her and thats.fine because shes worth it to me. I love pokies ive barely seen any available let alone the size of her so to.me thats rare. How many people do you knkw that has one? I guess its all.chopped down to preferance.

---------- Post added 10-14-2011 at 07:34 PM ----------

Sorry for the typos and random periods damn swype text.

---------- Post added 10-14-2011 at 07:38 PM ----------




Philth said:


> I pretty much agree with this but your point is a bit confused.  P. hanumavilasumica is a P. fasciata look a like ( and maybe the same sp.) and the difference is it has a* un*broken ventral leg ban on leg IV.  I cant see this spider holding that high price tag for long, but some name collectors will buy it now.
> 
> How does that spider above look anything like a fasviata exvept for the patterns. Yes the colors are maybe the only difference but regalis and striata hold qhite a bit of resembelance except colors.


----------



## Philth (Oct 14, 2011)

There new to the U.S. hobby, thats why I dont know anybody with them yet.  You paid alot to be one of the first people to own one.  In 2 years they will be 40 bucks and you wont be able to give them away. By all means congrats on your spider, it dosent matter to me if it was $60 or $6,000.  For me, 6 bills is out of my range for one tiny leg marking, I'll just go drool over my fasciata's in the mean while.

Later, Tom


----------



## BCscorp (Oct 14, 2011)

creepa said:


> Oligoxystre diamantinensis


Now in Canada!


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 14, 2011)

It's pretty neat to finally see the species, a new pokie and one so rare as hanumavilasumica.  It's so rusty colored, I wonder what it'll look like post-molt!


----------



## creepa (Oct 15, 2011)

BCscorp said:


> Now in Canada!


Freshly imported from Europe


----------



## VenomousFangs (Oct 15, 2011)

Well I'd really like to have a Poecilotheria smithi and Aphonopelma moderatum but as I'm new to the hobby I don't know how rare they are. 
Are they or have they ever been available on the UK Market ? 
Otherwise I'd generally say that what's rare to one man is not exactly rare to the next man just like with steak I like mine very rare whilst others like it medium rare


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 15, 2011)

Thrixopelma cyaneolum, good luck finding those

click meh ;P


---------- Post added 10-15-2011 at 03:13 PM ----------




Spiderman24 said:


> And honestly It looks nothing like the striata. In my opinion.
> 
> That is a 4" p.hanum


who said they wore?:?


----------



## A Simple Thief (Oct 15, 2011)

Why do all the good ones have to be rare? By good I mean the ones that look AMAZING. Do you happen to have one of those Thrixopelma cyaneolums?


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 15, 2011)

A Simple Thief said:


> Why do all the good ones have to be rare? By good I mean the ones that look AMAZING. Do you happen to have one of those Thrixopelma cyaneolums?


I do, probably one of the last ones in US


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 15, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> Thrixopelma cyaneolum, good luck finding those
> 
> click meh ;P
> 
> ...


The people I was replying to.


----------



## A Simple Thief (Oct 15, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> I do, probably one of the last ones in US


Awwww, one of the last ones? Where are they native to? Is there some kind of restriction on them or something?


----------



## creepa (Oct 15, 2011)

A Simple Thief said:


> Awwww, one of the last ones? Where are they native to? Is there some kind of restriction on them or something?


There from Peru , and as far as i know the Peru export is verry restricted. 
And there pretty easy to find over here in the Netherlands... (and cheap:biggrin


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 15, 2011)

creepa said:


> There from Peru , and as far as i know the Peru export is verry restricted.
> And there pretty easy to find over here in the Netherlands... (and cheap:biggrin


some things make me hard to believe you ;P
These specie been mis ID many times in the past


----------



## A Simple Thief (Oct 15, 2011)

I know understand a little more than what I knew before. So they are from Peru where trade is difficult. And they may or may not be cheap and easy to find in the Netherlands. Am I right or not? Either way, I'm confused. I think I'm just gonna look for a different kind of tarantula...


----------



## creepa (Oct 16, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> some things make me hard to believe you ;P
> These specie been mis ID many times in the past


http://vogelspinnen-forum.nl/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=239&p=17453#p17453

She was mine but she died in august last year unfortunatly... 
Bought her under the old name T. cyaneum


----------



## Boanerges (Oct 16, 2011)

What about Aphonopelma moorei? I have never seen one for sale and come to think of it, I don't even think I have ever heard anyone say they had one?


----------



## synyster (Oct 16, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> Thrixopelma cyaneolum, good luck finding those


Available in canada, 40 a sling ;P


----------



## syndicate (Oct 16, 2011)

Boanerges said:


> What about Aphonopelma moorei? I have never seen one for sale and come to think of it, I don't even think I have ever heard anyone say they had one?


Very rare spiders!Some even say they can be found living in the USA D:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 16, 2011)

synyster said:


> Available in canada, 40 a sling ;P


Damn the borders!


----------



## syndicate (Oct 16, 2011)

The most rare species I want to get a breeding group of is _Ornithoctonus costalis_
http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/gallery/images/1091.jpg
This is like my holy grail of spiders lol!Such a beautiful species.I also would say that some of the really rare species being sold in the USA are often overlooked or just have no interest from the hobby here lol.Most people seem to only care about bright colored or blue spiders...
-Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 16, 2011)

syndicate said:


> Very rare spiders!Some even say they can be found living in the USA D:


Isnt that the green bottle blue look alike? And people say its not worth the mlney for a p.hanum because it lools like a p.fasciata lmao. 
Besides the point though. We cpuld possibly have them in the us just labled as gbb


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 16, 2011)

that Ornithoctonus costalis is definitely a T i would like...im really starting to like the whole Ornithoctonus genus...


syndicate said:


> The most rare species I want to get a breeding group of is _Ornithoctonus costalis_
> http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/gallery/images/1091.jpg
> This is like my holy grail of spiders lol!Such a beautiful species.I also would say that some of the really rare species being sold in the USA are often overlooked or just have no interest from the hobby here lol.Most people seem to only care about bright colored or blue spiders...
> -Chris


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 16, 2011)

syndicate said:


> The most rare species I want to get a breeding group of is _Ornithoctonus costalis_
> http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/gallery/images/1091.jpg
> This is like my holy grail of spiders lol!Such a beautiful species.I also would say that some of the really rare species being sold in the USA are often overlooked or just have no interest from the hobby here lol.Most people seem to only care about bright colored or blue spiders...
> -Chris


WOW!  I've seen the pic on the main page come up periodically of H. costale/is (assume same), always makes me drool and wish.  Do you know, are they available in Europe?


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 16, 2011)

What about Selenocosmia dichromata or any Selenocosmia... You never see those.


----------



## BrettG (Oct 16, 2011)

Spiderman24 said:


> Isnt that the green bottle blue look alike? And people say its not worth the mlney for a p.hanum because it lools like a p.fasciata lmao.
> Besides the point though. We cpuld possibly have them in the us just labled as gbb


They resemble the GBB,and it is hiiiighly doubtful that these are circulating as GBB in the hobby.Reptist had a pair of these back in the day,and posted pics within the past year if memory serves...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2011)

synyster said:


> Available in canada, 40 a sling ;P


available in Canada from who?


----------



## cnapple (Oct 16, 2011)

Are there any species that we have in the states that the Canadians are envious of? 'Cause, honestly, whenever I see something new (and awesome), it's someone from Canada bragging about it!  Can't we just merge already?


----------



## Boanerges (Oct 16, 2011)

BrettG said:


> They resemble the GBB,and it is hiiiighly doubtful that these are circulating as GBB in the hobby.Reptist had a pair of these back in the day,and posted pics within the past year if memory serves...


Interesting, I didn't know Brandon had a pair...


----------



## BrettG (Oct 16, 2011)

Yea I remember the post.He was pretty tight lipped about where they came from as well,and I cannot blame him one bit.He had pre and post molt pics,and I would take it over a GBB ANY DAY.Run a search,it may pop up still.I know the post itself was not old,but he chimed in and posted older pics of when he DID have them in his possession..It was a good read.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BCscorp (Oct 16, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> available in Canada from who?


Tarantula Canada


----------



## synyster (Oct 16, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> available in Canada from who?


Martin and Amanda recieved them at Tarantula Canada

EDIT: ^^Oh well, what he says^^ lol

---------- Post added 10-16-2011 at 01:19 PM ----------




cnapple said:


> Are there any species that we have in the states that the Canadians are envious of? 'Cause, honestly, whenever I see something new (and awesome), it's someone from Canada bragging about it!  Can't we just merge already?


Yeah dude, we rock


----------



## syndicate (Oct 16, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Do you know, are they available in Europe?


Don't think so...Couple people were trying to breed them year or two back but I never heard of any results.From what I understand they make very small egg sacks and are also not the easiest to find in the wild either..

---------- Post added 10-16-2011 at 02:33 PM ----------




Spiderman24 said:


> Isnt that the green bottle blue look alike? And people say its not worth the mlney for a p.hanum because it lools like a p.fasciata lmao.
> Besides the point though. We cpuld possibly have them in the us just labled as gbb


They are bright blue and green so they do have that in common with Chromatopelma but othwise they are two very different spiders from separate genre..
Now back on the topic of _Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica_ is it really worth paying all that money for this one tiny difference?! Click me 
That is seriously the only difference!Some dispute whether or not this even justifies them being there own species.
Perhaps if you raise them up and breed them you could make some money back on your investment but otherwise I would agree with Tom (Philth) that it wont be long before there a cheap spider!
-Chris


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 16, 2011)

syndicate said:


> Don't think so...Couple people were trying to breed them year or two back but I never heard of any results.From what I understand they make very small egg sacks and are also not the easiest to find in the wild either..
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-16-2011 at 02:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...


There.color is.completely different just like the gbb and this other spider exceot with those kne is brighter colored then the other. The,p.hanum has the fasciata patterns and the red and pink hairs like the p.ornata and rufilata. To me yes it is worth all that money. I can show you comparison to a 4" juvenile p.fasciata and the 4" p.hanum so you can see the actual dramatic difference.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 16, 2011)

well i dont really agree if they are worth it or not, i am just glad that if they are their own species, then it is good that Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica will be getting into the hobby...i personally will wait until the price comes down, because it will...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 16, 2011)

I remember when P. tigrinawesseli slings were well over a $100.  Now it's hard to sell them for even $60 and they're much, MUCH prettier than P. hanumavilasumica.  As much as I wanted to get that female for my own personal breeding goals, I wasn't about to drop that sort of coin on a spider that wouldn't be worth a 6th of what you paid for it in 1-2 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 17, 2011)

I can agree with that. Butvwith me the price of a spider isnt the big thing its whethervi want it bad enough. I am mainly.into arboreals and pokies on that note so even the minor difference between them still makes me want it whether thebprice drops in a year or two. I dont want it in a year or two I want it now >.<

---------- Post added 10-17-2011 at 01:56 AM ----------

But then again look how expensive the p.metallica still is.


----------



## Philth (Oct 17, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I remember when P. tigrinawesseli slings were well over a $100.  Now it's hard to sell them for even $60 and they're much, MUCH prettier than P. hanumavilasumica.  As much as I wanted to get that female for my own personal breeding goals, I wasn't about to drop that sort of coin on a spider that wouldn't be worth a 6th of what you paid for it in 1-2 years.


I paid about $250 each for the first batch of _P. tigrinawesseli_ slings, by the time I had my first male they were going for about half that price, by the time I had my first sac they are going for about $60 as you mentioned.  They are a unique  "much, MUCH prettier" spider, and its sad to see them drop in price so fast, as they are worth more than that.  



Spiderman24 said:


> But then again look how expensive the p.metallica still is.


Your comparing a unique *electric blue* , with bright yellow ventral "warning flashes" pokie's price to other_ Poecilotheria's_ price?  _P. metallica_ is not even close to being Identical to other _Poecilotheria_ species, as _P. hanumavilasumica_ is.  Supply and demand my friend,  _P. hanumavilasumica _ are expensive because the supply is low ( for now because they are new to the U.S. hobby)  _P. metallica _is expensive because of the demand.  

Later, Tom


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 18, 2011)

Philth said:


> I paid about $250 each for the first batch of _P. tigrinawesseli_ slings, by the time I had my first male they were going for about half that price, by the time I had my first sac they are going for about $60 as you mentioned.  They are a unique  "much, MUCH prettier" spider, and its sad to see them drop in price so fast, as they are worth more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok I get it so its about how.pretty the spider is to you..... Well to me it doesnt matter I like thebpretty colors yes but thats not the only reason I buy a spider. Which is kinda what you made it sound like you do.just there because I compared two.spiders. I dont really care about supply and demand either. Once again as stated before I buy a spider because I want it not whether its popular to you or anyome else its my choice I think its absolutely beautiful and worth the money. Exactly like you said about the p.tigrinwasseli. And are you speaking for yourself or everyone in the hobby? This seems to be about how much I paid fpr my spider which I shouldnt even.have mentioned the price cause its not.important nor.should it be. its should be about whether the person who vaught it is happy with what they paid for it. I woild pay well over 200 for my 10" p.ornata even though I only paid $26 when I got her a few.years back. Just because I love the spider and it is worth it to me just like some spiders are worth the extra money to you. But yes I did just compare a electric blue spider to a spider with yellow highlighted warning colors on its underside. Not because of the colors but because of the spider itself.


----------



## Arachnoholic (Oct 18, 2011)

Well I personally paid $200 for my P. metallica simply cuz it's a gorgeous T, and I didn't want anyone coming into the store and taking it away. For me, I have an underlying fear of purchasing T's online so when they had one in, I jumped on it like an OBT on movement  Really it shouldnt matter why you purchase any specific T or how much you paid. As long as you feel good about the purchase and are happy with what you have. That's what it's all about. Obviously people are going to brag about what they have and how much they paid. Which is all in good fun, but were all here to enjoy these loverly 8 legged wonders!


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Oct 18, 2011)

I assumed, when we say rare, we are talking about for sale. Rare doesn't mean expensive. I know in some cases it does go hand in hand, but not always. To me these species are rarely seen in the hobby: *Acanthoscurria fracta*, *Brachypelma epicureanum*, *Grammostola chalcothrix *; and when is the last time you have seen an eight inch (8") King Baboon (*Pelinobius muticus*) for sale?


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 18, 2011)

Definately Oligoxystre diamantinensis. I have wanted this since when they were called Turmalina Beauty! As one stated.... Damn Borders!


----------



## BCscorp (Oct 18, 2011)

TalonAWD said:


> Definately Oligoxystre diamantinensis. I have wanted this since when they were called Turmalina Beauty! As one stated.... Damn Borders!


Wasn't the "Turmalina beauty" an unidentified species? Said look like a "blue L. parahybana"?


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 18, 2011)

Spiderman24 said:


> Oh ok I get it so its about how.pretty the spider is to you..... Well to me it doesnt matter I like thebpretty colors yes but thats not the only reason I buy a spider. Which is kinda what you made it sound like you do.just there because I compared two.spiders. I dont really care about supply and demand either. Once again as stated before I buy a spider because I want it not whether its popular to you or anyome else its my choice I think its absolutely beautiful and worth the money. Exactly like you said about the p.tigrinwasseli. And are you speaking for yourself or everyone in the hobby? This seems to be about how much I paid fpr my spider which I shouldnt even.have mentioned the price cause its not.important nor.should it be. its should be about whether the person who vaught it is happy with what they paid for it. I woild pay well over 200 for my 10" p.ornata even though I only paid $26 when I got her a few.years back. Just because I love the spider and it is worth it to me just like some spiders are worth the extra money to you. But yes I did just compare a electric blue spider to a spider with yellow highlighted warning colors on its underside. Not because of the colors but because of the spider itself.



And we have alot of blue spiders out there mate. Who cares which one it is. There all blue. I mean thats what youre saying about rhe p.hanum
and how exactly is it unique if it looks lije a green bottle blue... Like youre saying about the hanum. How is it unique if it looks like a fasciata.


----------



## creepa (Oct 19, 2011)

There are a lot more differences between a C. brachyramosa and an L. violaceopes for example., than between P. hanumavilasumica and P. fasciata...:wink:


----------

